# When You Don't Have Kids...



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

When you don't have any kids....you bake homemade treats for your furbaby's friends for Christmas!! They were a huge hit. Homemade chicken jerky, sweet potato chews, peanut butter banana biscuits, sweet potato biscuits, doggie granola. They only things store bought were the Gator Gumbo treats (could not resist) and the breath bones tied to the bows. Everything was soy, wheat, corn free, no added sugar/salt (just a bit of honey). I know, I am ridiculous.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll PM you my address!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

FLgatorgirl said:


> When you don't have any kids....you bake homemade treats for your furbaby's friends for Christmas!! They were a huge hit. Homemade chicken jerky, sweet potato chews, peanut butter banana biscuits, sweet potato biscuits, doggie granola. They only things store bought were the Gator Gumbo treats (could not resist) and the breath bones tied to the bows. Everything was soy, wheat, corn free, no added sugar/salt (just a bit of honey). I know, I am ridiculous.


 When you don't have kids, the Vizsla makes such a great alternative...I have both and I would say Darcy was house trained quicker, and my son is 23.. ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

And, there is no need to save up for college, so it is okay to have four crates, new collars and leashes, a private trainer, etc!! 

I spoil my niece and nephew as well, but always remind myself it is still cheaper than if I had my own.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Darcy1311 said:


> When you don't have kids, the Vizsla makes such a great alternative...I have both and I would say Darcy was house trained quicker, and my son is 23.. ;D


And your kids grow up and fly away, while your Vizsla stays by your side...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My female June will go lay on my sons bed anytime he leaves his door open. I just tell him she is calling dibs on the room. It will be hers when he moves away.
I don't think he sees the humor in it.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> My female June will go lay on my sons bed anytime he leaves his door open. I just tell him she is calling dibs on the room. It will be hers when he moves away.
> I don't think he sees the humor in it.


My Vizsla boy is already in the possession of my son's bedroom! My son is back for the Christmas break; I can't wait to see them sharing the room!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

FLgatorgirl, I think I need some of those recipes.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I second the request for recipes. Might as well do some holiday baking for the dogs, too!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, will try to get them to you guys tomorrow!! Everything is pretty easy/simple.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is the peanut butter and banana recipe. I only add a small amount of parsley so it will not be too herbal--you can also leave it out. I also use really ripe bananas like you would for banana bread which is what these smell like baking!! I have also substituted maybe a 1/4 cup flax meal when I have been low on oat flour. 

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipe/homemade-peanut-butter-and-banana-dog-treats

Sweet potato biscuits. I use oat flour instead of wheat. Have also used gluten free rice flour. I take the easy way out and cut with a pizza cutter instead of a cookie cutter. The dogs don't seem to mind .

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/super-simple-sweet-potato-dog-treats/


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

wow these recipes do seem easy! I am looking forward to trying them! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

They are super easy and such limited ingredients which is nice. The only thing to watch for is to try to balance getting them crisp but not overbrowning the bottoms. They will firm up some more after removed from the oven and placed on a wire rack if you have one or just left in the pan. Again, even if they are not as hard as a store bought biscuit, the pups don't care!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I'm adding them to my list of things to do this weekend.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I did not post the sweet potato chewies or chicken jerky as they are made in the dehydrator and there is not really a recipe per say. The doggie "granola" was a bit of an experiment and I really altered the ingredients a lot. Waiting to hear back from my taste testers on that one (although Ellie liked it). 

If you have a dehydrator or a convection oven, the sweet potato chewies are easier/cheaper than the chicken and the dogs love them!


----------

